# Ola *portrait*



## Aga (May 18, 2005)

This is the portrait of my friend's little sister... I was asked to draw it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chase (May 19, 2005)

That looks very good, I wish I had talent for this kind of thing!


----------



## Big Mike (May 20, 2005)

Very nice, well done.  It looks a lot like my little sister.


----------



## photo gal (May 20, 2005)

Aww what a sweet smile and I'm with case I wish I had a talent for this sort of thing!!  Very nice, did you do this from a photo or live??? Quite talented you are!!!  : )


----------



## mentos_007 (May 22, 2005)

wow that's a wonderful picture Aga! unfortunately I'm not talentet at all in drawing/painting blah... I'm still looking for my talent... where did he go?


----------

